# Composer qualities game



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Just a game I thought of. Nothing too serious. 

One person names a composer, and the person responding has to come up with as many qualities (musical or expressive) to describe that composer as they can think of. 

I don't mind if negative qualities are given, I just ask that people be specific and try to avoid generalities like "crap" or "good" (on the positive side).

I'd be pleased if the game sparked some discussion as well so I don't mind if people break the game in order to contest a given quality of a composer or ask someone to elaborate on their qualities.

So for example, if the person before me gave the composer Felix Mendelssohn my list of qualities would probably be something like:

-Whirling counterpoint
-naturalness and ease of flow
-crafty
-Well thought out
-Virtuosity
-Full of energy

These are some of the first qualities of Felix Mendelssohn's music that come to my mind.


So I'll give the first composer

Gabriel Faure.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Faure:

Softness, gentleness, gravitas, solemn but humble at the same time, weariness, purity, honesty and openness, simplicity, more softness and gentleness, frailty, amorphous, like feathers made of snow.

The next composer: Palestrina.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> Faure:
> 
> Softness, gentleness, gravitas, solemn but humble at the same time, weariness, purity, honesty and openness, simplicity, more softness and gentleness, frailty, amorphous, like feathers made of snow.


Wow, Xaltotun, You're really good at this. :tiphat:


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

Xaltotun said:


> The next composer: Palestrina.


Palestrina:

Angelic, ethereal, soaring sonorities, master of polyphony, mysterious.

Next composer: Verdi


----------

